# How much does your dog cost to feed a week



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Just wondering on the differences in food and cost.What do you think it costs a week to feed your pup/ dog, thanks


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Curt3007,

I personally would go with the BEST food I could afford - as with dog food it does tends be "what you pay is what you get" !

If you have followed any BARF thread - most people are keen to take the "cereal" element out of their dog's diet (it's a commonly used bulking agent and serves no real nutritional value).

NI is recommended - will cost more (pre-packed; prepared raw meat; veg and fruit mix) but is not a handy solution.

Orijen is currently in the limelight - as it is a dry kibble - cereal-free.

It will cost more than Royal Canin / Purina Pro Plan - HOWEVER we have felt that our puppies actually eat less of it as a time !

Hope that helps.

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thankyou Stephen


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I did these calculations prior to changing from Burns kibble (one of the more expensive chicken and rice kibbles) to Natural Instinct. The larger quantity purchased gives the cheapest price. Izzy is a year old and fully grown at 6.3 kilos. The quantities are worked out for her.

Origen
£16.99 – 2.5k = 76p per day
£35 – 7k = 56p

Burns = 35p per day
£3 per kilo (15k - £45) = 23p a day (13 portions per kilo)
Nature diet = 11p per portion added to kibble to entice dog to eat)

Natural instinct
Chicken 
£2.7 per kilo = 68p per day


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks cara that really helpful


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hi, I did these calculations prior to changing from Burns kibble (one of the more expensive chicken and rice kibbles) to Natural Instinct. The larger quantity purchased gives the cheapest price. Izzy is a year old and fully grown at 6.3 kilos. The quantities are worked out for her.
> 
> Origen
> £16.99 – 2.5k = 76p per day
> ...




Nicely put xxx
I take it that you have used an actual "weight" of food per portion ???
I do not know what Burns has in it - but we used to use Royal Canin Medium Junior 32 (small kibble dry food) - AND we have found that the puppies we have weened onto Orijen have not eaten the same volume of food than they did on RC - so if it was the same with other puppies - that would pro-rata bring the "daily cost" down a bit further too.

Stephen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Curt maybe have a word with your butcher mine got me 70 carcusses for £8.... which is cheap as chips and they will mince it up for you ( a box like JDs box) They maybe able to do fewer Ive had half a box minced. But have then got a fridge sized freezer in the garage. Just thought it was something you might want to look into x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Nicely put xxx
> I take it that you have used an actual "weight" of food per portion ???
> I do not know what Burns has in it - but we used to use Royal Canin Medium Junior 32 (small kibble dry food) - AND we have found that the puppies we have weened onto Orijen have not eaten the same volume of food than they did on RC - so if it was the same with other puppies - that would pro-rata bring the "daily cost" down a bit further too.
> 
> Stephen x


I was trying to decide between Origen and NI and used the grams they recommended for Izzy's weight, which varies per product. My final decision really stemmed from Mandy's experiences that Flo wasn't so keen on the Origen and she was still having to add some Nature Diet to coax Flo to eat it. The NI certainly needs no coaxing! Xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> My final decision really stemmed from Mandy's experiences that Flo wasn't so keen on the Origen and she was still having to add some Nature Diet to coax Flo to eat it. The NI certainly needs no coaxing! Xx


Flo needs no coaxing with her NI at all. She now has 200g NI per day + 0.25 cup of Origen as treats + 2 lamb bones a week and it is all easy peasy.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's a really good idea for a thread, thank you.

Rosie is currently on James Wellbeloved puppy food, which is £8ish per 2kg bag. The guidelines say 250g per day at 5 months old, so this works out, by my calculations at £1 a day. I think in practice it probably is about that much as, some days I give her a little less, if she doesn't seem hungry, but then I use the kibble for treats and I stuff it into a Kong at night time too. 

Has anyone worked out the cost of NI for a larger dog? Rosie is quite a bit bigger than Izzy, as she is already over 10kg.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Louise they suggest that a 10kg dog should eat 200g so you would get 5 days from a 1k tray. They say between 2-3% of the dogs weight so if you were to have 250g a day then it would be what Cara said 68p x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Excellent, thanks Karen.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Has anyone worked out the cost of NI for a larger dog? Rosie is quite a bit bigger than Izzy, as she is already over 10kg.


At 10kg, the adult portion size should be around 200g per day, maybe a little more if you are not giving treats/bones. (A puppy will need a higher percentage of its body weight). A 1kg pack costs £2.70, but sometimes they put turkey on special offer at £2. So you are looking at 40p-57p per day, but there is a delivery charge if you buy direct from NI, so that will add on about 16p per day if you buy 10kg at a time. There is a small network of local suppliers you can buy from as well.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is over a year old and weighs around 5kg. She has Naturedet and I ca buy a box of 18 trays for under £14 at a local pet shop which makes it around 77p a tray.

The recommended feeding is 300g a day but I feed 1/3 of a tray for each meal and she mas breakfast and dinner. I worked it out as being about 50p a day to feed her.

Working out the cost per day certainly maked you realise the cost difference between feeding a big dog to a small one as on Naturediet a 10kg dog should be eating about 500g a day which is more than a tray a day so certainly puts the costs up!


----------

